# Professional Trainers



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I am looking to take my GWP pup to a trainer to get him started right this summer.Any one know anything about Ambush Kennels in Minot or Spring Creek Adventures in Kathryn.Or any other pointer trainer in ND.

You can PM me if you like.


----------



## ryanps18 (Jun 23, 2006)

Ken,

My Brother in law took his vizsla to Ambush and he was happy with him. 
Brain might have some better info as he lives their.


----------



## brianb (Dec 27, 2005)

I'm new to the area so I don't have a real educated opinion. I've spoke to Bush and a coworker boards his dogs there. He seemed like a decent sort.

His prices aren't cheap but nothing is.


----------



## del griffith (Dec 3, 2005)

I know the guy at Spring Creek does a good job and works mainly with pointers.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Thanks for the replys....I am hearing that Ambush works mainly with retrievers,but does OK with pointers where as Spring Creek mainly works with pointers.


----------



## wirenut (Dec 1, 2005)

Try Top Shelf Kennels in Horace, ND. Jeff and Tamara Jalbert raise and train wirehairs. [email protected]


----------



## ryanps18 (Jun 23, 2006)

Ken,

I am not sure how far you are willing to travel but there is a guy out in western wisconson that is the real deal when it comes to GSP and GWP. You will not be disapointed with this guy.

grousepointkennels.com


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

> Jeff and Tamara Jalbert raise and train wirehairs. [email protected]


Ken, they also do the newsleter for RRV NAVHDA, which will be your new stomping grounds. I stopped by a few times when the club was doing training sessions and it was fun to watch the pros in action.


----------



## griffman (Jan 17, 2004)

Ken, what is it you are looking to accomplish? I know a guy in Surrey who would probably get you started on a few things. As far as any other pointer guys near by.......I don't know. I know some good ones near Fargo, Bismarck, Wing.

Maybe you could do it on your own with a little guidance?


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I am working on the basics of obedience now.His name,come,no,kennel,leash training,fetch.I will get into more of that when the snow clears out of my yard.

But I have no birds and have never started a dog on them or taught them whoa.So I am looking for someone to get him started for 3-4 weeks in July or Aug.Then I can get him out on wild sharps here myself before the seasons open when he has the basics down.

I have sent emails to both Spring Creek and Top Shelf.


----------



## mburgess (Aug 11, 2003)

Do it yourself, you'll have a ton of fun watching him develop and will build a stronger bond as a team. I have a friend in Carrington who used to do a lot of bird dog training pointers in Kentucky. I can give you his name and probably his number. I don't think he is training others dogs anymore but he could give you some good advice as could many people on here.

The best advice I've received from real pointer guys is never shoot a bird that isn't pointed and held well early in their development.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Ken a pointing breed pup can be taught whoa in a week with one 10 minute lesson a day all you need is a check cord and a video tape. Its areal easy thing to teach.

Other than basic OB thats all I would do with a pointy breed pup in its first year, in fact on my personal dogs I usaully teach whoa the second year after they've been hunted a season.

Its none of my business but if it was me I would save the money so I could have the dog professionally FF'ed if I thought it needed it next spring after this coming season was complete.

FF is no fun to train for trainer or dog.

The real important things are come when called, sit stay heel you know stuff that makes the dog a good citizen around the house and exposure to wild birds. Thats what I would spend all my time with birds birds birds.

You still have snow up there??? dang its been in the 80's here all week.



> The best advice I've received from real pointer guys is never shoot a bird that isn't pointed and held well early in their development.


there a grain of truth to that if the birds are planted and the dog starts to consistantly bust birds , but I personally believe nothing is better than shooting birds for a young dog and living in ND assuming Ken is using wild birds the dog will staunch up on its own.

Incidentally Ken whoa is more of a safety command to stop the dog from proceeding into an area of danger like a road or rattlesnake,

you don't teach a dog to point it just does.

The other good use of the command is to teach the dog to honor other dogs points and not move past them to steal the find.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

I like Bob's method.


----------



## griffman (Jan 17, 2004)

I think Bob pretty well nailed it. Ken, if you are interested in hooking up with the guy from Surrey, let me know. He would be able to get you going on the right track.

Are you in NAVHDA? A copy of the green book would certainly build your confidence on training yourself. It is IMO, the versatile dogs bible, very easy to read, follow, and most importantly....do it yourself.

Like Bob said, everything you are looking to do at this point is pretty easy to do. As far as birds, pigeons work fine to start off with. If you can get a few pigeons, and a copy of the green book, you'll be well on your way!


----------



## wirenut (Dec 1, 2005)

Here is some good reading too.
http://www.dobbsdogs.com/library/pointing/index.html


----------



## 2dogs (Apr 1, 2007)

Hey Ken, I'm the guy from Surrey that griffman is talkin' about. I would be more than willing to talk with you and help you out in anyway I can. I get up towards Bottineau once in awhile, and if you come down to Minot let me know. Go ahead and PM me if you want.


----------

